# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Man, Dog and Mandolin

## red7flag

Tony, with Beaux Bear (dog) and Gracie (mandolin). Picture says it all.
Tony

----------


## stevem

Great picture Tony. Life can't get much better than that.

Here's my dog/mandolin pic. I've sold all the instruments and had to give my dog to the inlaws until I finish grad school, so it's sad to look at...

----------


## J. Mark Lane

How about dog, woman and little girl with mando? This is Max at his birthday party, with my then-pregnant wife and my daughter.... That's a 1960 Framus hanging in the background.

----------


## tree

I gotta believe, J. Mark, that life at your house is never dull. #Nice photo.

----------


## J. Mark Lane

Thanks, tree. And you are right. Never a dull moment. (Alas.)

----------


## danb

Here's Digby and a '22 snakehead

----------


## bradeinhorn

awesome...

i need a dog so badly.

----------


## bluegrassplayer

Dan, that is a beautiful dog.

----------


## stevem

Ruby playing fetch...

----------


## Jim Rowland

Sosh and I in front of the "New Dinky Workshop". She's either wanting in or out at all times.

----------


## bradeinhorn

this topic should just be called mandoglin

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

woohoo for corgis. 

baron

----------


## Michael H Geimer

OK. Here's me and Montgomery.

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Montgomery is his name. He's a rescue, so we'll never know for certain, but we believe he is an Australian Stumpy Tail Cattle Dog. He's got quite the personality.

My band's dobro mis-heard the name "Monty", and so all day he went around calling him 'Mungie' ... which we all thought was cute.

So here is the look we now like to call ... Stumpie Mungie.

----------


## danb

Digby again.. playing with the new camera

----------


## danb

normally he won't hold still for 1/35th of a second, so photographs of him are usually attempted when he is asleep or falling asleep

----------


## J. Mark Lane

Dan, that is one absolutely awesome dog! What breed is he?

----------


## Hondo

Benig,

Gotta love those cattledogs! Quirky, intelligent and funny animals. Mine loves it when I play mando outside, as it often means he'll get to chase and/or catch his ball. Ah, the joys of multi-tasking!

----------


## Michael H Geimer

"Ball!?!", #who said, "Ball?" "Where's the ball?!?

Monty is always happy to be outside! Two big hikes over the weekend, and a trail run at dawn this morning.

Sadly, all that activity has put him in contact with a nasty foxtail currently stuck up in his nose! He's on his way to the vet right now. 

Get well Mungie!

Update 3:30pm:
 - (2) 1" long thorns were up his nostrils, and removed by vet. Local drugs only. He's doing fine at home, sleeping on the couch.

----------


## danb

> Dan, that is one absolutely awesome dog! What breed is he?


He's a Wiemaraner.. a German gun dog breed. Made famous in the William Wegman calendar photos in the 80s, if you remember that. Very loving, lots of personality, also hugely hyperactive and needs looong walks

----------


## Tweeder

Introducing my handsome friend, Diesel the dog!

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Here's Scottie and #29. Before I put up an instrument hanger in the shop, the mandolins always sat on that couch during construction and she always cuddled up to them.

----------


## Tim Conroy

Sing-along time at the old home place.

Not a mandolin, but it is tuned in fifths.

Tim

----------


## musical mama

Hey Jim! #I sure hope your Scottie is nicer than the one I came across; I can't see a Scottie without recalling my pre-wedding days. #Our booked photographer had a Scottie who tore up both my ankles (drew blood on both of them!) as I was leaving her house. #It got me a $50 discount on the wedding photos, but I have had a huge distrust of Scotties ever since! # # 
I'm sure yours is the exception to the rule, though!! #

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Not a chance with my Scottie, unless you try to get her bone. Otherwise she'll just show off for you. She loves company.

----------


## Keith Erickson

These two lovely gals were part of the package deal that came with my wife  

I'm not as good lóókin' as they are so you won't be seeing me today. I at least have my pickin' and playin' hands to show in the photo.

Baylie is a white Westhighland terrier. She is 14 years old (98 doggy years) and is smart as a whip and learns new trick all the time. She will shake your hand when she meets you. Her favorite thing to do is to play ball. It's to the point that we can't even say the word ball nor spell the word ball. ...to top it off she is a hardcore Texas Rangers fan. Unfortunately she is also diabetic and require shots twice a day and her eyes aren't as good as they use to be. However she is happy and healthy and that's what matters the most.

Marge is an animal rescue dog terrier/ yorkie mix of some sort and is 5 years old. The litter she came from was named after the Simpsons charactors. Well Marge is not smart but she makes up for it in the love that she gives. Her favorite thing to do is to lick any exposed skin. Oh yes and when she barks, she sounds like a chicken clucking.

----------


## Hondo

Poor Mungie!

My cattledog, Jackboy, met a porcupine last October. It was not a happy event, but at least it wasn't a skunk.

----------


## cooper4205

here's who inspired my username

----------


## Gail Hester

How about dog playing mans mandolin?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Taffy

----------


## barricwiley

Well, Here are our little bingos that pretty much sleep when the instruments come out to play. They are in fact heads of the family!
Richard

----------


## Daniel1975

I don't have a picture with me and a mando w/ him. I will post a picture like that if one ever gets taken. Here is Hogan. He is forced to listen to my dreadful playing daily. Poor thing, he tries to sleep thru it most of the time.

----------


## dang

Here is my dog elsie. She looked at me like "don't put that thing close to me" but then seemed happier when I had the camera. I think she knows there is something going on when I get it out....
Happy 100th post to me!

----------


## Dave Gumbart

Maggie and Jiggs. Maggie's the Westie on the right and Jiggs the miniature schnauzer on the left, posing with an Andrew Mowry F5. Keepers, all of 'em.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I recently tried to take a series of timed photos with my boy Aidan, my dogs Jack and Arnie, and my beater mandolin (in case of dings or dog bites  :Wink: , and it didn't go so well, as none of my fellow animate subjects were particularly cooperative...

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Seprately however, they each take very nice photos...

----------


## Daniel1975

Jim,
I bet Jack and Arnie would get along w/ Hogan. They could sit around and talk about golf while we picked  

Daniel

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

LOL!

Funny you should mention that -- the golf-themed naming convention was an accident, but after we realized what we had done, we thought about getting a third and naming him Ben.

----------


## Yellowmandolin

Gail! Is that an actual picture, or did you edit it with Photoshop? If not, wow! You must really trust that little furball. Nice mando by the way.

----------


## Gail Hester

That's an unedited picture above of our Wheaten Terrier, bluegrass Bonnie. #She is very good with babies, puppies and mandolins. #She is usually covered in wood chips as she insists on laying at my feet while I'm carving mandolins. #Bonnie is very good about leaving my tools, building supplies and precious pieces of wood alone, except for pencils that I drop and I go through allot of those. #

She loves wearing her doggles and going for a ride.

----------


## fishdawg40

Gail, that's an awesome photo and a totally cool dog!

----------


## Eric F.

Me and Mr. G on the porch. You can't see what he looks like too well, so I'll add another after this:

----------


## Eric F.

Mr. G with his friend Tuk, the cat who wants to be a dog.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Think I will use this as my avatar. At least for a day or two.

----------


## Lee Callicutt

World class dogs, all. I finally broke down and made my way through this thread knowing how bittersweet it would feel. I miss my Jack Russell and Border Collie something awful. Love 'em while you got 'em!

----------


## Laura Leder

Divot, my black Lab.
He endorses Weber mandolins.

Laura

----------


## mredican

This is Britny. Some think she is a bird dog but I know she is a Mando dog!

----------


## danb

> She loves wearing her doggles and going for a ride.


Doggles? Who said doggles?

----------


## danb

A little late, but still festive... and vaguely on topic. Presenting "Gibson". Hopefully the other kids won't make fun of me......

----------


## danb

Our other one is kinda moose-ish

----------


## Mario Proulx

Wee dog, Adeline, sneaks herself into every possible photo. Here's a "by the lake" shot of a walnut mandolin from a couple years back.

----------


## mandolooter

Man, dog and mandolin, what more can you ask for...wow, should I tell? Ok you'all seem to be my best friends so Im up for it. How about some true love and all the happiness that brings...that'll help my picking a lot, and maybe a new mandolin (that won't help) and a chance to hang out with my daughter on a daily basis, that would be a huge plus, and then I guess to finish my dream just a dog to call my own...to follow me around like I was the most important thing alive. Dogs are good at that.

----------


## mandolooter

dog picture to follow....

----------


## TeleMark

No mando here, but here are our large quadrupeds... Merlin is on the left, and Kaylee is on the right. The cats are on the big bed in the other room.

----------


## Jim Roberts

Mabel B. Free double-dog-daring anyone to come near the Old Wave mandola.

----------


## Miko

This is the noble Bosco. He can play all three of the instruments pictured. (He doesn't do bluegrass - I can't get him to wear a cowboy hat.)

----------


## gros tony

I love this topic

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

me and ole Booney

----------


## John Rosett

No mandolin content, but Max prefers the "old hound dog".

----------


## Mark Walker

Alas, I lost my dog (Sparky the Blunder Beagle) last November 8th to a brain tumor. I don't know that there ever was a photo captured of him near me when I was playing an instrument - which is a testimonial to how poor I must play!

It was a bad day - my birthday, and the day I had to have him put down. 

Someday maybe I'll get a singing dog!

----------


## Max Girouard

Howl'n good time!

----------


## mitchelwb

I saw this thread from work, had to come home and snap a pic of my pup with my mando JUST for this thread! 

That's Gentleman and he's about 2 1/2 years old.

Edit: I must not have done something right... seemed simple enough, but it didn't load the pic so I'll just link to it in my photobucket acct then!

----------


## JEStanek

Mitcheleb, that's a nice matched set. I had a friend who's boney, 130lb female great dane was conviced she was a lap dog! 

Jamie

----------


## mitchelwb

Curious: Actually, the file I tried to upload I had loaded into fireworks and resized down to 98K. But when I submitted the reply, it didn't show up. So I just linked it to my photobucket site. The one on photobucket hadn't been massaged to meet file size requirements.

Jamie: When I got him, he was huge. other Dane owners couldn't believe how big he was. We all thought he was going to be a monster. But he turned out to be a skinny-minny. He's only about 110 lbs and has been since about 10 months. He's plenty tall, just never got that barrel chest that most Danes have. And you'll notice the chair... that's his chair. If you're in his chair, he will sit on your lap

----------


## JEStanek

General photo stuff I've noticed from a photo editing point of view... With Photoshop when I resize an image then save it selecting the file quality to give smaller filesizes, the displayed size is often smaller than what is creates to the disk. #You can check the filesize on disc through different views #(right click- properties for PCs) or just viewing the details in a file list. #

Jamie

----------


## Keith Erickson

We miss you Baylie...

...she left this Earth December 1st, 2007 after a three year fight with diabetes.

----------


## red7flag

One funny thought that fits this thread is that when I pick up a mandolin, my dog will go get his ball and put it next to me for me to throw. When I put the mandolin down, he will drop it at that moment. Funny how that works.
Tony

----------


## billkilpatrick

it's a charango - call it a mandolin, tuned in 5ths - but here you go:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0PvfmESq9Y

----------


## JEStanek

Bill,

That's no dog! In fact, I rather enjoyed the playing... I'm guessing this should be in the post a video of yorself.


Jamie

----------


## mandolinny

Dan, what a beautiful weimaraner. I have two girls at my house, Sadie and Bella. They are by far my favorite breed. My ex husband told me I loved my dogs more than him, often times he was right.........LOL!!!!
Tami

----------


## danb

Here's the little guy.. mandolin content: He's named Gibson

----------


## JEStanek

Dan, That ranks up there with Wegman's work for interesting photo of a weimaranerererer (I never know when to stop when typing those).

Jamie

----------


## mandolinny

Jamie...lol.....Dan what an expressive face, it makes me wanna go hug my dogs. I can't wait to get to my laptop and post of picture of my weimies. My dad hunted pheasant with them so I've been around them my whole life, mine only hunt biscuits... :Smile:

----------


## danb

More distorted dog photography.. made me think of "hello kitty" style characters. This is with a very wide (10mm) wide angle lens, same as the previous one (his head's not that much bigger than his body!)

----------


## mandolinny

Living very very near the path of the devastating tornados in Arkansas this week. When I had my children take shelter within our house, the first thing they did is get the dogs in there with them. Prayers up for the families effected,(can I say that), oh well I just did!!!!
Tami

----------


## amowry

Well, there's no man or mandolin, but it's just too cute not to post.

----------


## fredfrank

Oops, this may not have the required mando content!

----------


## JEStanek

Fred, does your springer look nervous because of the flash or because you might pick that banjo up?!?  

Nice dog.

Jamie

----------


## fredfrank

He is always dubious of what I'm up to. Just this morning I tried clipping his toenails. There went a lot of trust out the window!

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Bill,
> 
> That's no dog! In fact, I rather enjoyed the playing... I'm guessing this should be in the post a video of yorself.
> 
> 
> Jamie


apologies for making you sit through all of that but our dog "bella" comes in just at the end, climbing the stair.

a sad video it is too as we had to put her down some weeks later on account of a massive tumor and the damage it had done her.

... mondo cane indeed.

----------


## Bill Snyder

You had to keep a sharp eye out for Bill's dog in his video. It slips up the stairs pretty quick.

----------


## JEStanek

My Bad, Bill. I'm sorry for your loss. My wife is a vet. Many a day she's had to help loved animals out of their suffering. I think in cases like that, she often does as much medicine for the owners as the animals. Looks like Bella was the right name for her.

Jamie

----------


## billkilpatrick

wow ... 

in truth, "bella" - as a name - was ironic in the extreme ... but she is sorely missed.

no mando content what-so-ever but, as stated earlier, i've know people to bury husbands, wives and even kids and still come through, more or less in tact - only fall to pieces when the dog dies (or cat or ... whatever.) 

what strange animals we humans are.

hankies at the ready? ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2UfzEbh0jE

----------


## david blair

Happily playing my new Lewis F5
David and Yogi Blair

----------


## Joe Dodson

No mando content, but here's my old girl Dingo, a tricolored Border Collie, with my kids. We said goodbye last summer when she developed an oral tumor. Smartest and sweetest dog I ever met. I sure do miss her.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Bill and Joe -- I am sorry for your losses. We too lost one of our boys last year, Arnie, on the left below. 

(Jack, on the right, is still with us, and could have been a clone of Joe's girl were it not for the white streak up her nose -- well, that plus his being the opposite sex.)

----------


## Joe Dodson

Sorry for you loss too Jim. Those dogs look like the expected a milk bone as soon as the picture's done.

We got adopted by a cat last fall, but it's just not the same. One of these days I expect we'll have another border around.

----------


## Kevin Briggs

Here's me with Big Momma Cass, our boxer:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=eJ___9jE5hY

She's my biggest fan, which says a lot about the rest of my fans, since Cass could care less if I play mandolin or not!

----------


## Chris Biorkman

> No mando content, but here's my old girl Dingo, a tricolored Border Collie, with my kids. #We said goodbye last summer when she developed an oral tumor. #Smartest and sweetest dog I ever met. #I sure do miss her.


Your kids are really cute. Border collies are great dogs too. So smart.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Here's my boy about six months ago getting acquainted with Winston. Sorry, but my bulldog and my Ellis don't mix too well. I don't like drool in my f-holes. #

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Time for an update from me, as I've added a couple more canines to the kennel. Here's me with Monty, Wilma, and the young pup Wiley. They love to go exploring the wild hillside behind our house. I do, too!



 - MG

(Bill, Joe and Jim, so sorry for your loss.  We can't bear to think about outliving our animal friends, even though we surely will)

----------


## Bill Snyder

Kevin I have watched several of your videos and that IMHO is the best.

----------


## stevem

Great picture Michael.  

Did you move out east yet? That doesn't look like California, but maybe I'm mistaken.

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Steve,
Yep, that's our new place in North Carolina. We still aren't used to the idea of so much room (tiny house / big yard). The dogs are learning all about barbed wire, and electric fences.  

Wiley tagged along for the ride. She was abandoned in our Oakland neighborhood a month or so before we left. After getting her off the streets, we decided to take her along where we knew she'd be fine. She quickly became a local celebrity!

 - MG

----------


## man dough nollij

Here's Conan:

----------


## man dough nollij

Conan as a tot:

----------


## Marshall Stapleton

here's Hardy trying to remember the chords to "old shep"
Marshall

----------


## Bobbie Dier

I LOVE my dog. She is 1 1/2 yrs old. Named Jeannie after my husbands company Americal 198th dog in Vietnam. 

It's hard to get a dog to pose with a mandolin.

----------


## Bill Snyder

That dog makes that mandolin look like a toy.

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Yeah it does look like a toy. She really isn't that big though. I was going to take the picture outside but I was afraid she would take off running. She likes to play keep away. That would NOT be good.

----------


## Bobbie Dier

That was not a good picture of my dog. This one is better. She looked weird in the other one. Like the beast that ate the mandolin player.

----------


## Jim Garber

Here is Charlie 2004 Mini-Schnauzer with my 1923 A2. He is sorely in need fo a haircut but he was sitting still and I had the mandolin and the camera.

He often howls along with my mandolin playing. No accounting for canine taste.

----------


## fredfrank

I've seen this one before . . .

----------


## Jim Garber

> Here is Charlie 2004 Mini-Schnauzer with my 1923 A2. He is sorely in need fo a haircut but he was sitting still and I had the mandolin and the camera.
> 
> He often howls along with my mandolin playing. No accounting for canine taste.


My daughter shot this video of me playing (sloppily) a Calace piece on that same black snakehead while Charlie sings along.

Charlie sings

----------


## tree

Charlie obviously feels what he sings, you can't teach that . . .

----------


## ira

no mando- but this is my friend otto the shih tzu- a nicer guy you just couldn't find!

----------


## ira

and here he is doing one of his favorite activities- slidin!

----------


## John Rosett

Max hates posing for pictures.

----------


## JeffD

Doggy foot rest for those of us who play without a strap.

----------


## Yonkle

OK, I'm game! #Here is Abby "The Wayfaring Basset" and F2 3 point #8 # John

----------


## Bramble

Django, the Australian Terrier, checks out the round hole of my husband's Petersen Octave mandolin.



Luckily, there are no squirrels inside.

----------


## Geoff B

Got bored and found this thread. Noticed a lot of mando-sized dogs, got to thinking my dog is more of a Cello sized dog (1 year old Great Dane). I liked the pic of the other Dane back a few pages...

----------


## Geoff B

Same dog with my little man (4 years old)

----------


## Dan Adams

I've seen Geoff's horse, and I referred him to a good saddle maker.  I thought it was full grown at the time, then I found out it was still a puppy!  The dog really is a big sweetheart.  Dan

----------


## billkilpatrick

mandolin(s) are in the house.

----------


## Sean Greer

> That was not a good picture of my dog. This one is better. She looked weird in the other one. Like the beast that ate the mandolin player.


Nice Shepherd!  My best dog growing up was a German Shepherd that wandered onto our property and decided to adopt us.  What a fantastic dog old Boo was.

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Thanks ChicoBluegrassFan!
She was a birthday present from my son. She is the BEST dog I have ever had. I'd like to get 4 or 5 more just like her. She is SO smart. She comes to get me when I have been on the internet too long.  :Smile:

----------


## John Rosett

I came across this one last night.

----------


## man dough nollij

Here's my buddy Conan with my new Weber Bridger OM at my dad's place in Colorado.

----------


## mandopaul

Here is my dawg and audience member Spanky.

----------


## tkdboyd

My Pup and I

----------


## Don Christy

Dog Scout sitting in front of painting with dog and mandolin.

Don

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Doggles? Who said doggles?


Good looking dog you have their Dan. Reminds me of how a few years ago I came up with a great idea for a new product, after reading an article about the risk of eye damage when letting your dogs ride in the car with their head out of the window. I remember thinking "what dogs need are goggles, goggles for dogs, dog goggles, -- that's it, _DOG_gles!" Then I did a quick google to see what sort of competition might be out there on the market, and found that someone had already stolen my idea -- and product name -- before I even thought of it. (Then I came up with K911 -- a first aid kit for dogs -- and _that_ name was already taken as well  :Frown:  )

----------


## sgarrity

I thought I'd revive this thread.  This is Enzo the bluegrass boxer.  He doesn't like the cold!

----------


## Skip Kelley

Here's my baby girl. She's five years old. She would turn her head everytime I took the picture. I wouldn't trade her for the world ( or any mandolins)!

----------


## D C Blood

Sorry, I couldn't work the mando in here, but here's my Scottie...a rescue dog, more personality than most people...age around fivish ?.  Part Scottish, part Cairn is what the rescue lady thought but I'm not sure of that..any opinions?

----------


## sgarrity

Before mandolin playing became my obsession I showed dogs for about 15 years.  I used to show a few Cairn Terriers.  I'd say part Scottie/part Cairn looks bout right.  But sometimes it's hard to tell...

----------


## KCrook

Here is a shot of our 5 month old Welsh Corgi pup Natasha, and 'Oscar,' my grouchy Kentucky KM-805.   I am glad they are starting to get along .. well, at least she has stopped barking at the Mando when I play it.  :Smile: 

-Kevin Crook

----------


## Dfyngravity

D C Blood, you dog has a very similar brindle coat like my rescue dog.

----------


## Dfyngravity

Mine is a Pit mixed with a Plott Hound. 

Sorry there is no mandolin in the photo.

----------


## man dough nollij

> Here is a shot of our 5 month old Welsh Corgi pup Natasha, and 'Oscar,' my grouchy Kentucky KM-805.   I am glad they are starting to get along .. well, at least she has stopped barking at the Mando when I play it. 
> 
> -Kevin Crook


Natasha is a real cutie! Conan (my avatar) would love to meet her.

----------


## D C Blood

Hey DFYNGRAVITY...Almost twins...well...in the coat, anyway...When I get Scottie shaved in the springtime, he looks like one of those extinct Tasmanian Tigers..I expect yours would too.

----------


## Mike Snyder

Speaking for all the homeless dogs in the country, I'd like to thank you guys, and everyone who has opened their hearts and homes to dogs in need of rescue. I lost my best buddy and mandolin critic last May, and have been struggling with whether to try again. Tulsa has a lab specific rescue organization, but looking at dogs on the website just makes me melancholy. You guys are heros in a world severely lacking in them. Now go clean up the dog poop.

----------


## D C Blood

MSnyder posts " Now go clean up the dog poop."   

My dog doesn't do that...and if he did, it wouldn't smell!!!

----------


## Dfyngravity

D C Blood, i always tell people that my dog was in the Lion King....you know, one of those laughing hyenas.

----------


## jasona

Here is the dog I got from the Humane Society just two weeks ago. His name is Charlie, he's two, and seems mildly interested in the mandolin sounds he hears. He prefers dentabones.

----------


## Mike Bromley

> He prefers dentabones.


Do they sound better? :Popcorn:

----------


## Rod_Neep

Meet Peg
(She's a rescue dog we acquired as a six month old, she's now 15 years old)

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> Speaking for all the homeless dogs in the country, I'd like to thank you guys, and everyone who has opened their hearts and homes to dogs in need of rescue.


We are now on our 4th rescue dog. We favor the Shetland Sheepdog, and have always sought out regional Sheltie Rescues when one passed away and time for the next. The downside of doing this is if you get an older dog, you only get them for half their life, and it's always hard losing them. The upside though, no puppy years of chewing up the house and mature dogs can be so loving and appreciative of a good home.



Guess it's like getting an already broken-in mandolin.

----------


## Dfyngravity

Rod_Neep, that's a might big kill for such a small dog... :Grin: 

Ted, that is a one pretty dog. Looks like it is just living the dream like my dog is.

----------


## jasona

> Do they sound better?


Than my playing? That hunk of venison in the post below yours would sound better!  :Laughing:

----------


## Bill Snyder

Most everyone has had ample opportunity to see our Jack Russell terrier in my avatars but here is our other dog. We have been enjoying her for over 11 years now.

----------


## Jill McAuley

How have I never seen this thread before?? I work in the animal sheltering field myself and adopted both of my dogs from shelters that I worked at (and am rather crazily contemplating a third addition as we speak!). Here's the girls, Nugget, a Chow/Pug mix and Stella, a Corgi/Golden Retriever mix. Nugget loves all musical instruments - when I was fostering her initially she would lay right beside me as I attempted to learn the fiddle and fall asleep. Same with the tenor banjo and the mandolin. Stella, on the other hand, is known around these parts as "Mandolin Hating Dog". The wee critter is just plain unmusical but gets away with it because I thinks she's the best dog in the world! Nugget's photo was taken in front of my farmhouse back home and Stella is one who's laying in the guitar case...

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Don Julin

Ok here is my 2 Stanleys. One is a beagle-chow mix, the other is an A style. I find this combination hard to beat!

----------


## Jill McAuley

Pair of beauties there! I'm a big beagle fan!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Brent Hutto

> Most everyone has had ample opportunity to see our Jack Russell terrier in my avatars but here is our other dog. We have been enjoying her for over 11 years now.


Bill,

I love that look in her eye. She's ready for anything. Let's go!

----------


## Mandoviol

Pip gets weirded out around my mandolin, but only when *I'm* playing it.  She doesn't seem to care when my friends are playing stuff, but if I'm picking on it, she gives me one of those sidelong looks that only dogs can give and trots off somewhere else.

----------


## re simmers

Ted,
We have a Sheltie that we rescued as a pup.    She is now about 15 months old.    Her name is Sally Good'n.    Sally loves the mandolin.      I'll post pictures later this week.    

Bob

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Jack sometimes grows weary of my playing...

----------


## MiG-19

From another thread.  My border-pointer (Half Border Collie, Half Short-Hair Pointer) Magico, a stray dog who wandered into our hearts 13 years ago and has moved with us from Italy to Japan.  He is very much a music lover.

----------


## Jill McAuley

That is one happy looking dog!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Mike Snyder

You guys are killin' me. I try real hard not to look at stuff like this. Lost my best gal over three years ago. These are more than dogs, I'm sure you know that, by your posts. Maggie was a yellow lab, a runt, the last thing a whole lot of pheasants ever saw in this life. Hunting will never be the same without her, I am still vacuuming white hair out of my truck. Cherish the moment, it passes quickly.

----------


## theCOOP

This is Mac after I've been playing a while. I'm not sure if he likes it of hates it, but as soon as I pick up the mandolin, he settles down somewhere and falls asleep.

----------


## SternART

> Ok here is my 2 Stanleys. One is a beagle-chow mix, the other is an A style. I find this combination hard to beat!


Hey Don.......Is the dog named for the mandolin?

----------


## Don Julin

Hey Art, no Stanley the beagle is a few years older than Stanley the mando. The beagle is about 5 yrs old. The mando is still a pup. Only 1.5 yrs old. Didn't really plan it, it just worked out this way.

----------


## Brent Hutto

> This is Mac after I've been playing a while. I'm not sure if he likes it of hates it, but as soon as I pick up the mandolin, he settles down somewhere and falls asleep.


I have a feeling Mac is the kind of fellow who like to settle down somewhere and fall asleep whether you're playing or not.  :Grin:  But only on days ending with "Y".

----------


## MiG-19

That is the picture of contentment.

----------


## D C Blood

This is our Little Maggie.  She and Scottie love to lay at our feet and listen to our siingin' and pickin'.  We love 'em both to death.  Both rescues.

----------


## Dave Gumbart

Well, this little one is just visiting.  Only about 12 weeks old, some friends are travelling for a few days, and we get to puppy-sit.  It's a Maltese/Yorkshire Terrier mix named Princess Buttercup, from the movie The Princess Bride.  Seems to take well to the mandolin - it was sitting next to me on the couch, and I looked down to see it happily chewing on the end of my leather strap.  It leaves to go back home tomorrow, but we'll at least get to visit regularly.

----------


## Jill McAuley

This wee lad just joined my household - 6 month old terrier mix complete with charming underbite - goes by "Wilson". He's been at the shelter where I work for 2 months now and I just couldn't stand to watch him grow up there any longer. As for mandolin content -the good news is that he likes the mandolin! So as long as my corgi mix doesn't teach him her mandolin hating ways, everything should be just fine!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## hummingbirdsprings

My Chiquita

----------


## adlerburg

Dad, Rio, Mando!

----------


## D C Blood

I'd say nobody's goin' near that mando... :Grin:

----------


## Betsy Biemann

My son (9) got his first mandolin (Kentucky 150) a month ago, with some great advice from you all.  Here is a picture of his new prized mando with our 2 1/2 year old prized Border Terrier, Ginger.  She looks a little bemused...

[IMG]file:///Users/betsy/Desktop/get-attachment.aspx.jpeg[/IMG]

----------


## Betsy Biemann

Well, that didn't work exactly as I thought, but I did put the photo as my avatar, so you can see it there.

----------


## Bill Snyder

You can't use the [IMG] for pictures on your computer. That is only for photos found online somewhere (such as photobucket). You have to click the Go Advanced button near the bottom right corner of the page. Once there click the paper clip icon and borwse to the file you want to upload from your computer.

----------

